# Custom bass luthier



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Hi guyz,
the other bassist in my band (yes, we are two bass player in the same band!) is looking to get a custom made bass. Something "different", 27 frets, whammy bar... and he's asked me about some luthiers that could build that. I had a few names but I am a bit lost.

Do you have any recommendations? He would prefer to keep it close to Montreal since he wants to visit the shop and talk with the builder.

Here's the suggestion I had for him:

- FBass;
- Lutherie MF;
- Bond Instruments;
- Bilodeau Basses.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

A great builder I knew in the past was Wilkat or wilcats guitar. Has a great reputation. Has been in the field for 40 years... don' know if he still operates. I'll look in my buss cards.

Edit... sorry, can't seem to find his site or buss card!


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

What about the dudes that did your Traynor headshell - Millimetric or whatever it was. They had some cool looking things, if very geometric and nichey. Dunno if they would do complete custom stuff that isn't those things though, or what your friend is looking for.

Personally I am not so into the body shape of their bass model, but I do like offsetish single cut guitar one a lot. Nice an unique without being too weird.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Ask him if he *really* wants a tremolo on a bass.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Frenchy99 said:


> A great builder I knew in the past was Wilkat or wilcats guitar. Has a great reputation. Has been in the field for 40 years... don' know if he still operates. I'll look in my buss cards.
> 
> Edit... sorry, can't seem to find his site or buss card!


Thanks for the help, I discovered too that some compagnies I have in mind closed during the years.



Granny Gremlin said:


> What about the dudes that did your Traynor headshell - Millimetric or whatever it was. They had some cool looking things, if very geometric and nichey. Dunno if they would do complete custom stuff that isn't those things though, or what your friend is looking for.
> 
> Personally I am not so into the body shape of their bass model, but I do like offsetish single cut guitar one a lot. Nice an unique without being too weird.


Yeah, I showed him but he's looking for something more "agressive". I am secretly planning a Millimetrics build for myself! 



Budda said:


> Ask him if he *really* wants a tremolo on a bass.


Yeah, he's really serious. He wants a "lead" bass. Kalher seems to have a solution for those weirdos!


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

Does Mauro Liberatore still make guitars?


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

capnjim said:


> Does Mauro Liberatore still make guitars?


Hummm, not sure. 
@Business as the in house Liberatore expert, do you have any infos?


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Ti-Ron said:


> Yeah, he's really serious. I want a "lead" bass. Kalher seems to have a solution for those weirdos!


I know a few guys who love them. Mostly prog rockers.

The coolest was this 70s RD Artist bass.










Mpre Kahler pron and more pics of the above bass (as well as that guy's other ones) here: Show us your Bass with Tremolo Bridge


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

A co-worker makes custom guitars and basses.

@davetcan can attest to the quality as he had a guitar made from this builder.

I can check with him next week to see if he is still doing this and if so, send you contact info.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Fbass Hamilton


----------



## Business (Jul 30, 2013)

Ti-Ron said:


> Hummm, not sure.
> @Business as the in house Liberatore expert, do you have any infos?


No info, I've heard he had some health problems in the last years... he's certainly not producing them like he used to back in the days

Still has a website  so I would try contacting him directly


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

StratCat said:


> A co-worker makes custom guitars and basses.
> 
> @davetcan can attest to the quality as he had a guitar made from this builder.
> 
> I can check with him next week to see if he is still doing this and if so, send you contact info.


Is it Ayr guitars?



knight_yyz said:


> Fbass Hamilton


Yep, it is on the list! 



Business said:


> No info, I've heard he had some health problems in the last years... he's certainly not producing them like he used to back in the days
> 
> Still has a website  so I would try contacting him directly


Cool, thanks!


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

Ti-Ron said:


> Is it Ayr guitars?


No, not Ayr Guitars.


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

I think nic delisle of island instruments is in Montreal.
That sounds right up his alley.
He makes a lot of headless and other weird stuff.

Nathan


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Les Godfrey

Godfrey Guitars


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

Ti-Ron said:


> 27 frets, whammy bar





Budda said:


> Ask him if he *really* wants a tremolo on a bass.


Might a Bass VI be up his alley? It has the whammy bar and more strings instead of higher fret access.

It sounds like he is interested in something pretty experimental, which is likely to be expensive and almost impossible to resell. Trying the Bass VI might be a good "prototype" into this area. Perhaps that will be enough, or at the very least it may give some insight into refining the concept and then he can resell the Bass VI after he receives the custom-made bass.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

No better way to learn than experience in some cases, re: experimental and resale.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

troyhead said:


> Might a Bass VI be up his alley? It has the whammy bar and more strings instead of higher fret access.
> 
> It sounds like he is interested in something pretty experimental, which is likely to be expensive and almost impossible to resell. Trying the Bass VI might be a good "prototype" into this area. Perhaps that will be enough, or at the very least it may give some insight into refining the concept and then he can resell the Bass VI after he receives the custom-made bass.





Budda said:


> No better way to learn than experience in some cases, re: experimental and resale.


I don't really worry about that part, he's the kind of guy that won't buy new stuff even if needed and we he finally dive, those things stick with him forever.
The bass VI is a good idea, I'll pass it on, thanks!


----------



## oheare (Jun 18, 2012)

Granny Gremlin said:


> I know a few guys who love them. Mostly prog rockers.
> 
> The coolest was this 70s RD Artist bass.
> 
> ...


Dear heavens, a Kahler *AND* a Bass Gizmotron!


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

This thread wouldn't be complete without mentioning Sheldon Dingwall. Not quite driving distance, but a Canadian success story. Hey, c'mon out to SK and do some tornado watching!


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

Late to the thread. But I suggest Kinal basses. He's out of Vancouver but is a heavy hitter one man show. After trying one of his basses I have since owned two of his guitars and have converted two who in turn both converted one each to get custom builds. 

KINAL.COM

The green Tele in the gallary is still my main. 

Sent from my H3223 using Tapatalk


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Try Imre DeJonge


----------



## _Azrael (Nov 27, 2017)

Ti-Ron said:


> He wants a "lead" bass.












Fretless - the original whammy.

Mwaaaa

Electric Basses SR - SRAS7 Bass Workshop | Ibanez guitars


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

That's actually pretty badass! 

Sent from my H3223 using Tapatalk


----------

